# Any one have a DIY bow vise



## woodsman70 (Aug 26, 2010)

Try this http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=965870


----------



## RampageXT1 (Dec 26, 2011)

This is plans for a bow press. Do you you have one for a vise?


----------



## woodsman70 (Aug 26, 2010)

heres another one http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1414231


----------



## Hoyt1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll try and get some pics of mine. It uses a small set of vice grips with the swivel head. 
Where in Illinois are you at?


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

The itchy vise..... rock solid..... built to last.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=809556&highlight=itchy+vise


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ruttnwapati said:


> The itchy vise..... rock solid..... built to last.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=809556&highlight=itchy+vise


the one i made is very similar to this one.. didnt follow any plans just started throwing one together. it works great. i can flip the bow any which way and its rock solid in the vise no worrying about it falling out of it..


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Heres mine.
Used some odds and ends I had lying around, built it for practically nothing.
Dimensions are in millimetres.

Kev


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's what I use for my vise:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1569756

View attachment 1249979
View attachment 1249981
View attachment 1249982
View attachment 1249983


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

I use a cheap vice and a old cable guard screwed into the bow. With the rubber jaws removed, there's a slot for holding round stuff so it holds well. Good for other things as well.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

seriously need to make one


----------



## RampageXT1 (Dec 26, 2011)

ttt


----------



## the bone (Dec 1, 2007)

I got one from Bowhunter Super store for $40:00 buck with tax & shiping and it what they use at a archery shop you don't have to build any thing. Next a laser


----------



## RampageXT1 (Dec 26, 2011)

just finished mine. Works great. Need to find a longer bolt so I can continue to use the vacuum feature of the vise.


----------



## l3rian (Mar 11, 2011)

Destroyer, I have the same one, works great!


----------



## TenneseeArcher (Nov 5, 2009)

vnhill1981 said:


> Here's what I use for my vise:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1569756
> 
> ...


Where did you get that?


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

TenneseeArcher said:


> Where did you get that?


Lowe's.......Post # 9 has a thread stating where he purchased it.


----------



## l3rian (Mar 11, 2011)

vnhill1981 said:


> Here's what I use for my vise:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1569756
> 
> ...





Destroyer said:


> I use a cheap vice and a old cable guard screwed into the bow. With the rubber jaws removed, there's a slot for holding round stuff so it holds well. Good for other things as well.





buckman2591 said:


> seriously need to make one



The nice thing about these sort of vices is that you can attach a arm to extend it out as far as you like. I had a old stab that had both ends drilled and tapped. It let me extend it out another 8" away from my work table. I am able to sit im my chair and work on my bow. Works real nice.


----------

